# My Betta pics with textures



## Kwilkins (Jun 16, 2011)

newest member HENDRIX


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it looks very pretty 0.0 would mind doing mines, it's ok if you don't i will under stand. how did you do it?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i want to know how most people do there avatars,  i would love if someone did mine.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my avi was already edited XP i want another lol


----------



## Kwilkins (Jun 16, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> my avi was already edited XP i want another lol


I wouldnt mind at all. Send me a pic you would like done. I will do a couple in different ways, that way you can pick your fave or all of them if so.  It's pretty fun  I use GIMP, since I cannot afford photoshop!


[email protected]


IF ANYONE WANTS THERE PICS DONE, SEND ME A PIC OR PICS TO THE EMAIL ABOVE


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o ok here's a pic:








thanks =D


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Kwilkins said:


> I wouldnt mind at all. Send me a pic you would like done. I will do a couple in different ways, that way you can pick your fave or all of them if so.  It's pretty fun  I use GIMP, since I cannot afford photoshop!
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


I can't afford photoshop either. I'm not sure what gimp is, I'd like to check it out. If you like doing this sort of thing, you might want to try Paint.net. It's open source and also completely free; and what I used to make some avatars in my avatar thread (it's somewhere in the art forum I think). I would hazard a guess that you can recreate almost as much as you can with photoshop; it's just a tad tougher using paint.net.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is not fair that my lil bro PC came with photo shop 5.5 >.<


----------



## Kwilkins (Jun 16, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> it is not fair that my lil bro PC came with photo shop 5.5 >.<











If you dont like these I can try again


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Could you do one of my Betta? Here is a picture!


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

Prettay!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures! There amazing!!


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Textures arent that hard if you have photoshop


----------



## Kwilkins (Jun 16, 2011)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Textures arent that hard if you have photoshop


Or GIMP for me since I cant afford Photoshop. Hopefully one day I will <3


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

oh these are so cool! I'll have to try it!


----------



## Kwilkins (Jun 16, 2011)

HelloThere123Betta said:


> oh these are so cool! I'll have to try it!


It's fun.:-D


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

How do you use GIMP? I downloaded it but I cant seem to figure it out. I mostly just use things like Picnik.


----------



## BettasDeserveBetter (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, Ill make sure to post a pic of mine, perhaps you could do one of mine! They look beautiful, I love the very first one. Well done!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanx i love it =D


----------



## Kwilkins (Jun 16, 2011)

BettasDeserveBetter said:


> Wow, Ill make sure to post a pic of mine, perhaps you could do one of mine! They look beautiful, I love the very first one. Well done!


I sure can


----------



## Kwilkins (Jun 16, 2011)

HelloThere123Betta said:


> How do you use GIMP? I downloaded it but I cant seem to figure it out. I mostly just use things like Picnik.


 
This is how I learned.

http://regularjane.deviantart.com/gallery/32198108#/d4779os


----------



## Potential4Evil (Aug 27, 2011)

not bad, i didnt know gimp was a decent program (is a graphic designer using CS5 photoshop) Those look really well done! I thought they were photoshop at first!


----------



## Kwilkins (Jun 16, 2011)

Potential4Evil said:


> not bad, i didnt know gimp was a decent program (is a graphic designer using CS5 photoshop) Those look really well done! I thought they were photoshop at first!


I would love to have PS one day. I just wish I could use the actions for PS on GIMP. So much better then GIMP "curves"


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i lik the first one the best though (it has more sparkly things lol pretty pretty shiney shiney)


----------

